# [OT] Stallman in italia

## .:deadhead:.

 *zeusnews wrote:*   

> Richard Stallman, considerato un po' il papà del Software Libero torna in Italia per una conferenza. Questa volta invitato da Assoetica, l'associazione per l'etica negli affari fondata da Bruno Bonsignore.
> 
> L'incontro dal titolo: "L'etica del software libero: lo spirito di collaborazione volontaria come nuovo modello sociale" si terrà il 24 Febbraio a Milano, alle ore 18,00 presso la Casa della Cultura (Via Borgogna 3).
> 
> Con Stallman si confronteranno Bruno Bonsignore, presidente Assoetica; Umberto Torelli, giornalista economico del Corriere della Sera; Francesco Varanini, responsabile dell'area e-Business e I&CT dell'ISTUD (Istituto di Studi Direzionali) per il quale dirige il Master di E-Business Management; Mauro Graziani, formatore, analista, ricercatore ed esecutore di Computermusic e Musica Elettroacustica. 

 

tratto da http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=3839

Chi ci verrebbe?

----------

## codadilupo

io !!!!!!!  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

Stallman?????? Ma non era al pub ieri sera??????

Ahhh, già, quello era coda  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque io ci sarò.  :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: PRIMO POST DA CASA.... YAHUUUU  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

----------

## power83

davvero interessante, ma mi sorge una domanda (o piu'):

ci faranno entrare come spettatori? quanto dovremmo pagare?

Io ci verrei, peccato che il 24 ho un esame, e proprio alle 14.30 del pomeriggio!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Facendo due conti dovrei prendere il treno delle 15.50 da Bologna x esssere a Milano all 17.30, ma non penso di farcela porcamiseria!

E se cabottassi l'esame e venissi alla conferenza e basta?  :Laughing: 

cmq: nel caso che riesca a venire (e che ci facciano entrare) c'e' qualche anima pia che si farebbe trovare alla stazione centrale di Milano x andare insieme, dato che non so la strada, evianto cosi' di prendere un taxy?

ovviamente si farebbero due chiacchiere sull'informatica intanto,  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

A me farebbe _molto_ piacere venire, ma questa volta fra esami/stanchezza accumulata & co. non me la sento proprio di venire da Venezia.

Fateci un bel report della conferenza o magari registratela e condividetela se potete!

Ciao!

----------

## GNUrànt

io ci vado sicuramente, il tema assomiglia troppo a quello della mia tesi per mancare

sono di Milano, ci andrò coi mezzi se qualcuno non sa la strada fischi pure che ci si va insieme

----------

## mouser

 *GNUrànt wrote:*   

> io ci vado sicuramente, il tema assomiglia troppo a quello della mia tesi per mancare
> 
> sono di Milano, ci andrò coi mezzi se qualcuno non sa la strada fischi pure che ci si va insieme

 

Bhè, anch'io sono di Milano e conosco la strada.....

Ciò non toglie che ci possiamo incrociare comunque per andare insieme  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## jikko

mmm,  si potrebeb fare esco da lavoro alle 17.30 bigio  :Rolling Eyes:   la scuola e scappo li, si dai e' fattibile visto che e' un giovedi ed e' una giornata pallosa a scuola  :Smile: .

uppo

ho visto solo ora gli orari del post, ma voi non dormite mai, neanche dopo un gentoo pub:?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *power83 wrote:*   

> ci faranno entrare come spettatori? quanto dovremmo pagare?

 

esagerato... guarda che Stallman non è mica una star di hollywood...

Io lo ascoltai in una conferenza all'università di Firenze... un personaggio davvero incredibile!  :Laughing:  Se passate di lì merita andarlo a sentire  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

io vado! non ho mai visto RMS live  :Embarassed:   c'è anche il concerto dei rammstein dopo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *jikko wrote:*   

> ho visto solo ora gli orari del post, ma voi non dormite mai, neanche dopo un gentoo pub:?

 /homer voice ON 

ehm sì quando capita

 /homer voice OFF

----------

## silian87

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  DEVO VERIRE, COSTI QUEL CHE COSTI!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Il 24 e' un giovedi, ottimo,posso esserci. Me lo segno sul calendario..

----------

## tuxer

We io ci sono!!

bisogna fare qualche iscrizione particolare??

----------

## .:deadhead:.

[ah certo che la nuova versione di phpbb è un piacere usarla  :Smile:  finalmente niente più  textarea per i puffi]

grazie tuxer per averlo chiesto...

http://www.assoetica.it/popup_ape_finale04_stallman.htm

qui dicono che è il caso di mandare una mail di preaccrdito. Non penso cambi qualche cosa presentarci come Gechi, ognuno mandi la mail per se, ma se ci si presenta con la maglietta dei gechi [chi ce l'ha] e poi si fa una foto  tutti attorno a lui credo che sarebbe una gran cosa  :Smile: 

Scarto a priori l'idea che già avevamo avuto di in passato di regalargli un lenzuolo [aka maglietta XXXL] dei gechi, vista la mancanza di materia prima [non ci sono i numeri mancor per fare l'ordine delle magliette normali, figuriamoci quelle strane  :Smile:  ]

----------

## oRDeX

Certo che vivere quà giù arreca un bel pò di disagi..speriamo almeno che l'anno prox, quando vengo su io, Stallman torni a trovarci  :Laughing: 

----------

## GNUrànt

mail inviata!

----------

## leonida

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Fateci un bel report della conferenza o magari registratela e condividetela se potete!
> 
> Ciao!

 

Mi stai facendo venire un'idea  :Smile:  Dopo .:deadhead:., RMS non ci starebbe male  :Smile: 

Anche perchè dovrebbe essere online la conferenza dell'Aprile '04 alla Statale ma non so dove sia e se ci sia!

Per chi non può venire ecco una piccola intervista di 10 minuti circa (59.7M) con sottotitoli in italiano:

http://www.freesmug.org/video/ngv_rm_ita_20030401_stallman.avi

----------

## mouser

[burlone_mode]

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie tuxer per averlo chiesto...
> 
> 

 

Ehi, dead, hai fatto di recente

```

# emerge -av presentatore_televisivo-1.0.0

```

????????

[/burlone_mode]

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qui dicono che è il caso di mandare una mail di preaccrdito. Non penso cambi qualche cosa presentarci come Gechi, ognuno mandi la mail per se, ma se ci si presenta con la maglietta dei gechi [chi ce l'ha] e poi si fa una foto  tutti attorno a lui credo che sarebbe una gran cosa 
> 
> 

 

Direi che mandare la mail come GeCHI e presentarsi (ovviamente per chi può) con la maglietta d'ordinanza sia una gran cosa.... 

Per la foto..... si farà fotografare con dei ragazzi????? Da quel che ho letto è un tipo un pò particolare...... sono io che sono codardo  :Embarassed:  ???

In any case (select case) posso dare conferma appieno giovedì sera (devo sentire il capo  :Rolling Eyes:  )!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

hey pure io voglio la foto con richard!  :Razz: 

----------

## doom.it

si potrebbe fare  :Smile: 

magari ci vediamo per l'occasione, coda, dedhead fatevi vivi a riguardo  :Wink: 

siaoo

----------

## DiMar

Se riesco vengo anch'io... così conosco anche un po' di gente, visto che sono nuovo!  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> si potrebbe fare 
> 
> magari ci vediamo per l'occasione, coda, dedhead fatevi vivi a riguardo 
> 
> siaoo

 Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  il redivivo! Dov'eri finito? hai sbagliato svolta su internet e sei finito in periferia  :Smile:  speriamo di poterti dire bentornato  :Smile:  beh il dove ed il quando li sai, se ci sarai noi ci saremo  :Smile:  e magari ci scappa anche una gentoo cena o un gentoopub  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ... e magari ci scappa anche una gentoo cena o un gentoopub 

 

Come dire..... unire il "dilettevole" al "più dilettevole"  :Very Happy: 

Ma non è che di questo passo la comunità gentoo viene scambiata per un circolo alcolisti anonimi (o nicknomani)???  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   ... e magari ci scappa anche una gentoo cena o un gentoopub  
> 
> Come dire..... unire il "dilettevole" al "più dilettevole" 
> 
> Ma non è che di questo passo la comunità gentoo viene scambiata per un circolo alcolisti anonimi (o nicknomani)???  
> ...

 

Anonimi?

Mi hanno regalato una fiaschetta di metallo, magari al prossimo gentoo pub porto anche un po' di jack daniels  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

boh, io la butto lì, se questo perseverar non ha più nulla di umano ma è ormai diabolicus, visto che quareima ormai è giunta, un po' di digiuno nn ha mai ucciso nessuno  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anonimi?
> 
> 

 

O cribbio, mi sono perso qualcosa???? ahhhhhhhhhh  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Scherzi a parte, mi sembra che stiamo (me in prima linea) generando un classico caso di OT incapsulato.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> magari ci vediamo per l'occasione, coda, dedhead fatevi vivi a riguardo 

 

fatti vivo tu, piu' tosto  :Wink:  E' una vita che non ti si vede in giro  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

ricapitolando

 *Quote:*   

> .:deadhead:.
> 
> codadilupo+consorte
> 
> mouser+consorte
> ...

 

altri  :Very Happy:  ?

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Feb 24, 2005 10:10 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## DiMar

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ricapitolando...

 

Io purtroppo non posso esserci: ho un colloquio,,,,  :Confused: 

----------

## ikki

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> altri  ?
> 
> 

 

Io  :Laughing:  , anche se non ci conosciamo...

Beh, l'occasione buona.

Ho tentato pure con la consorte ma non funge..Lol

LuCa

----------

## mouser

Metti pure mouser + consorte.......

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ottimo  :Wink:  a domani  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Aggiuno forse Drizzt

note tecniche 

a) evitiamo di portar 34653674 macchine foto. IMHO è più saggio che solo uno la porti [doom ce l'ha veramente BELLA! se si degnasse di legger il forum e di farci sapere se la porta  :Wink:  ] e poi si sharino le photo [a propos doom, le hai ancora le foto del 1° incontro con RMS, le avevam upploadate sulla gallery dei gechi ma poi si persero  :Sad:  ]

b)chi ce l'ha indossi la maglietta dei GeCHI che la foto d'ordinanza di scappa, tutti attorno a RMS i gechi in black  :Smile: 

per il resto, ci si vede domani

----------

## leonida

Io porto la telecamera ma, sebbene ne abbia fatto richiesta, non è scontato il fatto che mi diano l'autorizzazione per fare la ripresa!

A tra poco.

.L.

----------

## superfayan

io l'ho visto ieri ad una conferenza a Trento... è troppo forte  :Shocked: 

intanto ke parlavano gli altri lui smanettava con il portatile... si spulciava si faceva il filo interdentale con i capelli..

poi ha parlato e bevuto 5-6litri di Tè caldo!!!!  :Confused: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

figata  :Very Happy:  è stato grandioso anche se non ho visto tutta la relazione  :Very Happy:  bellissime le battute su windoze xp. sfortunatamente non ho beccato nessun geco... speravo ci fosse coda per "usarlo" come punto di riferimento per gli altri, ma non l'ho visto perchè sono arrivato un po' più tardi del previsto  :Sad: 

se capita dalle vostre parti non perdetelo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DiMar

Dunque: non sono venuto a sentire Stallman xchè avevo un colloquio e la macchina, che ho portato a casa ieri dall'officina per il tagliando, mi ha lasciato a piedi...

Conclusione: niente colloquio e niente Stallman....

Quale punizione suggerite per il meccanico?  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

A parte questo come è stata? Qualcuno può fare un brevissimo sunto?  :Confused: 

----------

## GNUrànt

ha fatto una lunga "introduzione" al free software (il perchè, un po' di storia, ragioni, prospettive), ma nulla di nuovo imho per chi conosce già un po' il movimento. Ha dribblato le domande su un paio di temi caldi ma non strettamente inerenti (genetica, p2p).

Io sono uno di quelli che pensano che quello che ha creato Stallman vada ben oltre il software, ma ho avuto l'impressione che lui non abbia la minima intenzione di fare il grande salto (dal pc alla tribuna politica, o alla cattedra). Fortunatamente, da un certo punto di vista.

----------

## mouser

Ottima conferenza..... anche se nulla di nuovo e' passato sotto i ponti!

Certo, anche se le cose che ha detto sono quelle di cui gia' si legge, sentirle di persona esalta molto di piu'....

Impressionante la vocina nasale.... non me l'aspettavo proprio  :Laughing: 

Insomma, piacevole conversazione con uscite esilaranti e classiche uscite di pignoleria; bellissimo quando la traduttrice ha detto "... il software free" e lui, stentando un po' di italiano, l'ha bloccata ed ha detto: "libero, no gratis, libero"  :Laughing:  chiedendoci poi perche' "utilizziamo parole inglesi, invece della piu' 'morbide' parole italiane"

E' stato un piacere (anche se mi sono mangiato le mani per non aver nulla da fargli firmare  :Crying or Very sad:  )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: al piu' presto postero' qualche foto (anche se da dove ero io non si riusciva a fotografare molto bene), ed il micro-filmatino su Sant Ignazio  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

E' stato toccato l'argomento "HURD"?

----------

## mouser

Mah, non sono un guru di inglese, ma grosso modo le linee generali del discorso le ho capite, e non mi sembra si sia toccato l'argomento..... almeno, spero non mi sia sfuggito  :Embarassed: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bello è stato bello, come ha giustamente detto detto mouser, nulla di nuovo sotto i ponti [risp all'altra volta che è venuto a milano]. 

Alla fine ha fatto anche una comparsata st' ignucius della chiesa di emacs  :Smile: 

Mi spiace che non ci siamo visti di persona...oltretutto io mi ero messo la maglietta proprio per esser visibile! Noi [mouser coda & signore + Drizzt ed io ] eravamo sulla destra, metà indietrò della sala, icino alle 2 telecamere. Io avevo una giacca rosso ferrari e cosa, beh coda aveva il cappello  :Smile: 

sarà per un gentoo-pub  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

come no ? quando ha detto "non avrai altro software all'infuori di GNU, e linux é uno dei suoi kernel"  :Wink: 

apropos di foto, devo farmi firmare da leonida quella in cui stallman gli firma nientepopodimeno che..... un ibook  Apple !!!!!!! E sulla fiducia  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## GNUrànt

chi di voi era seduto dietro di me (io ero il capellone con la giacca beige seduto dietro alle telecamere)? era una coppia con cui ho scambiato giusto due parole ma non il nick  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *GNUrànt wrote:*   

> chi di voi era seduto dietro di me (io ero il capellone con la giacca beige seduto dietro alle telecamere)? era una coppia con cui ho scambiato giusto due parole ma non il nick 

 

ah, ho capito ! I due dietro di te dovrebbero essere valentina e mouser. dietro loro c'erano alessandra e una sua collega. dietro loro, piu' spostati verso il centro c'eravamo io e deadhead. io poi mi sono spostato davavnti, verso il tipo della telecamera, ovvero leonida  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## GNUrànt

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  io poi mi sono spostato davavnti, verso il tipo della telecamera, ovvero leonida 

 

azz la prossima volta vi importuno per tempo allora, ieri ero un po' raffreddato eppoi la sociologia non è il mio forte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

azz ho capito dove eravate! vi devo anche essere passato davanti quando me ne sono andato...  :Very Happy:  si cmq non ha detto specificatamente la parola hurd ma ha parlato + in generale di kernel...

stupenda la storia del nome GNU... CNU KNU TNU PNU... GNU!  :Very Happy: 

p.s. io ero 4 o 5 file più indeitro di voi  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Ahhhhh, ho capito adesso!

Eh si GNUrant (scusa, ma non ho la a accentata e non ho voglia di sbattermi a cercarla con Winzozz  :Confused:  ), eravamo io e Valentina dietro di te......

Bhe', visto che ci siamo scambiati giusto giusto 2 parole, ti aspettiamo al prossimo gentoo-pub  :Very Happy: 

Eppoi, con .:deadhead:. abbiamo deciso che, il prima possibile, ci impegnamo ed andiamo a fare una gentoo-cena.. di solito desistiamo davanti ad un

```

# emerge -av zombie

```

Giusto coda???  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## leonida

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> apropos di foto, devo farmi firmare da leonida quella in cui stallman gli firma nientepopodimeno che..... un ibook  Apple !!!!!!! E sulla fiducia 
> 
> 

 

LE FOTO, LE FOTO, speditemi le foto...

Ecco qui l'autografo originale personalizzato per gli utenti mac  :Smile: 

http://www.freesmug.org/happymhacking

P.S.Il filmato è in corso di produzione ed amici di www.autistici.org si sono offerti per realizzare la traduzione per i sottotitoli, ma per questi ci vorrà più tempo.

----------

## ikki

Si...si è stato decisamente folcloristico e lui è proprio un "evangelista" in fondo  :Laughing: 

Oltre alle varie battute già riportate è carina anche quella sul paragone "fumo"<-->"win".

In pratica il senso è: per avere una società basata sui valori della condivisione dobbiamo educare i più giovani, nelle scuole, ad usare certi strumenti piuttosto che altri. A scuola non si fuma..perchè non fa bene, così è inutile che Microsoft regala software gratis alle scuole. Non dovremmo accettarlo. Vogliamo far fumare i nostri figli??

Bella la firma sull'ibook, ma io (felice possessore di un pb alu) non avrei mai osato  :Cool: 

LuCa

----------

## leonida

E' online il video della confrerenza.

Potete scaricarlo o guardarlo in stream (con VLC) da questa pagina.

Per ora l'audio è in inglese, ma si cercano volontari per fare i sottotitoli.

----------

## gutter

Ottimo lavoro  :Wink: 

----------

## DiMar

Spettacolo... Grazie mille!  :Smile: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Wow! Grazie mille! Mi dispiace troppo tanto non esserci potuto andare, chissà se ricapiterà un'altra occasione!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Comunque sono contento che almeno lo posso vedere in differita lo show!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Non riesco a visualizzare il video in questione ne con mplayer ne con gxine, qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?

----------

## GNUrànt

io lo vedo bene con mplayer, con xine invece sento solo l'audio

----------

## DiMar

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non riesco a visualizzare il video in questione ne con mplayer ne con gxine, qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?

 

Si anch'io!!  :Sad: 

mplayer crasha... (mai successo!) e con vlc sento solo l'audio!

Serve qualche codec particolare?

----------

## codadilupo

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Si anch'io!! 
> 
> mplayer crasha... (mai successo!) e con vlc sento solo l'audio!
> 
> Serve qualche codec particolare?

 

io lo vedo benissimo con vlc, ma con altri player (xine, totem etc..) non vedo nulla. Al piu' l'audio..... che razza di codec hai usato, leonida  :Very Happy:  ?

Coda

----------

## GNUrànt

 *DiMar wrote:*   

>  Serve qualche codec particolare?

 

io ho installato win32codecs e divx4linuxLast edited by GNUrànt on Tue Mar 01, 2005 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Truzzone

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> .... che razza di codec hai usato, leonida  ?
> 
> Coda

 

Codec Video:

```
Intel ITU H.264 'H264'
```

Per Mplayer da qui si trova l'h.264 in:

vssh264.dll e h264 (ffmpeg) credo che quello di ffmpeg sia installato in automatico con Mplayer.

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## DiMar

Ho controllato gli USE... ho sia -divx4linux sia -xvid....

Forse è meglio se ricompilo, eh?!?!

----------

## DiMar

Nulla da fare....  :Sad: 

```
dimar@endor download $ mpl rms_mi050224-480.avi 

MPlayer 1.0pre5try2-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Foster 1794 MHz (Family: 8, Stepping: 7)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/dimar/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/dimar/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/dimar/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/dimar/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/dimar/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

Playing rms_mi050224-480.avi.

Cache fill:  8.98% (753664 bytes)    AVI file format detected.

VIDEO:  [H264]  480x368  24bpp  25.000 fps  251.4 kbps (30.7 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 16000->176400 (128.0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm:mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/16bit -> 44100Hz/2ch/16bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 44100 hz, little endian signed int 

AF_pre: 44100Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

SDL: Samplerate: 44100Hz Channels: Stereo Format Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

AO: [sdl] 44100Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/16bit -> 44100Hz/2ch/16bit...

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 480 x 368 (preferred csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.

VO: [xv] 480x368 => 480x368 Planar YV12 

MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_video

- MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.

  Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and

  disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.

- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.

  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your

  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read

  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and

  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.

```

Mah....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## leonida

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Codec Video:
> 
> ```
> Intel ITU H.264 'H264'
> ```
> ...

 

Si ho usato l'h264 (x264); adesso è online (160x128) anche un ogg/ogm ma è di 70MB in più.

Su richiesta potrei fare anche le altre due risoluzioni.

Per i sottotitoli, se avete qualche amico di madrelingua inglese per sbobinare l'audio, mandatelo qui; basterebbe fare 10 minuti ciascuno. 

[Edit: Ivan (4 anni)]

CIAO AMICI

[/Edit]

----------

## leonida

 *Luineancaion wrote:*   

> well went to mplayer 1.0 pre 6 and now it works. Wonder why it wouldn't with the other one though, it was the same version that you have.

 

Anche in "Off the Wall" hanno avuto qualche problema con Mplayer, pare risolto con la versione 1.0 pre 6

----------

## DiMar

 *leonida wrote:*   

>  *Truzzone wrote:*   Codec Video:
> 
> ```
> Intel ITU H.264 'H264'
> ```
> ...

 

L'ogg mi funzia bene! Se ti va di fare anche quello big size (480x368), lo prendo volentieri...  :Very Happy:  se no, non ti preoccupare, grazie comunque! Sei stato molto gentile!  :Smile: 

----------

## leonida

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'ogg mi funzia bene! Se ti va di fare anche quello big size (480x368), lo prendo volentieri...  se no, non ti preoccupare, grazie comunque! Sei stato molto gentile! 

 

Mi ci vuole la nottata di rippaggio, dai un'occhiata domani  :Smile: 

Nel frattempo prova con mplayer 1.0 pre 6, giusto per vedere se funzia.

----------

## DiMar

 *leonida wrote:*   

> Mi ci vuole la nottata di rippaggio, dai un'occhiata domani 
> 
> Nel frattempo prova con mplayer 1.0 pre 6, giusto per vedere se funzia.

 

No dai non ti preoccupare! Tanto l'importante è che si senta bene... Una conferenza di Stallman non è una sfilata di Victoria's Secret!  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Domani installo la 1.0 pre6!

----------

## DiMar

Ho installato ora la 1.0 pre 6! Problemi risolti....  :Smile: 

Grazie ancora!

----------

## leonida

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Una conferenza di Stallman non è una sfilata di Victoria's Secret!  

 

Si, ma la benedizione di saintignucius non è da perdere:D . L'anno scorso, alla sua conferenza alla Statale, non la fece.

----------

## gutter

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Ho installato ora la 1.0 pre 6! Problemi risolti.... 
> 
> 

 

IDEM

----------

## leonida

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Se ti va di fare anche quello big size (480x368)

 

E' online l'ogm 480x368, sono 683MB rispetto ai 229MB dell'H264  :Shocked: .

Se conoscete qualche amico che comprende bene l'inglese chiedetegli se ci può dare una mano per la trascrzione dell'audio, si può dividere il compito facendo solo 10min a testa.

----------

## codadilupo

 *leonida wrote:*   

>  *DiMar wrote:*   Se ti va di fare anche quello big size (480x368) 
> 
> E' online l'ogm 480x368, sono 683MB rispetto ai 229MB dell'H264 .

 

ma un XviD no, eh  :Wink:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> Se conoscete qualche amico che comprende bene l'inglese chiedetegli se ci può dare una mano per la trascrzione dell'audio, si può dividere il compito facendo solo 10min a testa.

 

mi sto già attivando... che parti sono rimaste libere, per ora ?

Coda

----------

## mouser

Scarricato ieri.... nessun problema!

Grazie mille leonida!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *leonida wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Edit: Ivan (4 anni)]
> 
> CIAO AMICI
> ...

 

CIAO!  :Mr. Green: 

Grazie per il video leonida, va ad arricchire la mia videoteca personale di eventi IT  :Smile: 

----------

## leonida

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma un XviD no, eh  ?

 

Mi sto facendo una CULtura di codec  :Smile:  ... magari, c'è molto da studiare.  :Shocked: 

Comunque AVI e OGM sono conteiner che conengono una parte audio e una video. Con il demuxing si possono dividere.

L'avi che ho fatto contiene il video in H264 e l'audio in mpga (praticamente un MP3).

L'ogm contiene un video in Xvid e l'audio in OGG. Lo puoi anche vedere con il comando info di VLC.

Ho aggiornato la pagina indicando: codec Video/codec Audio/formato container.

Interessante notare che l'audio in ogg è di 51MB e un MP3 che ho fatto è di 75MB (sempre con i vari parametri di bitrate uguali). Rimanendo la parte audio costante, con una semplice differenza si può calcolare quanto è grande la parte video. 

L'Xvid che chiedi è un container AVI con video Xvid e audio MP3

Comunqe è 3 gg che sto rippando come un frullatore e il mio iBook... gira che è un piacere  :Smile:  ;forse poi provo anche quello.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> mi sto già attivando... che parti sono rimaste libere, per ora ?

 

Per ora tutte  :Sad:  ho messo un messaggio nel mio forum per organizzare il lavoro, ma per ora niente  :Crying or Very sad: 

P.S. E' molto probabile che sia stato anche molto approssimativo in questa mia spiegazione, non me ne vogliate.

----------

## codadilupo

 *leonida wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   mi sto già attivando... che parti sono rimaste libere, per ora ? 
> 
> Per ora tutte  ho messo un messaggio nel mio forum per organizzare il lavoro, ma per ora niente 

 

beh, allora ti farà piacere sapere che ho una persona che si dice disposta anche a smazzaserlo tutto, da lunedi'. L'unica cosa che chiede in cambio é la citazione nei credits  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## leonida

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> beh, allora ti farà piacere sapere che ho una persona che si dice disposta anche a smazzaserlo tutto, da lunedi'. L'unica cosa che chiede in cambio é la citazione nei credits 

 

No problem, può intanto lasciare due righe nel forum così sappiamo che qualcuno se ne sta occupando  :Smile: 

Grazie 1000 .L.

----------

## cagnaluia

c'ero anch io...

farsi la barba no?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ma dai... la barba è RMS!

----------

